# Wtb orginal fender rivets



## Rust_Trader (Nov 11, 2012)

Do these exist? Or does everyone use the new kind? If someone has rivets from the 30's for fender use pm me I need 8 

Thanks
Santi


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 11, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Do these exist? Or does everyone use the new kind? If someone has rivets from the 30's for fender use pm me I need 8
> 
> Thanks
> Santi




I believe they are still made,Its the rivet tool that is hard to get.When you say (the new kind) meaning the nut & bolt kind thats what i use.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 11, 2012)

Here you go.  Tool and rivets.

http://tubularrivetclincher.yolasite.com/


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 11, 2012)

Ozark Flyer said:


> Here you go.  Tool and rivets.
> 
> http://tubularrivetclincher.yolasite.com/




There you go for $92.00 you will need to do a lot of fenders to pay that off.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone has usable NOS rivets from the 30's. I know I can get new rivets. Just trying to use what they use back then lol.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 11, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> There you go for $92.00 you will need to do a lot of fenders to pay that off.




Which is why they make .50 cent threaded rivets.

Curious, what is the difference between a semi tubular rivet from the 30's and a new semi tubular rivit?


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 11, 2012)

These are about as close as you're going to get  http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Fender-a...319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337db892df


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 11, 2012)

unslotted truss head machine screws can be purchased here; 

http://www.blacksmithbolt.com/gpage34.html 

@ .15 each. (there is postage &  $5 handling fee for orders under $50) these could be the units being sold as sets on ebay.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 11, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> These are about as close as you're going to get  http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Fender-a...319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337db892df




Yeah those are the ones everyone has, I was just wondering if anyone out there had found any. Since some people have the opportunity to clean out old bicycle shops, I just want them for the patina and the more original look.


----------



## ABC Services (Nov 12, 2012)

*Original Schwinn rivets*

are these what you seek? original Schwinn rivets unused NOS, but have tarnish marks.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 12, 2012)

ABC Services said:


> are these what you seek? original Schwinn rivets unused NOS, but have tarnish marks.






Yes I think, at lease they have the right patina. 

They're going on a shelby lol, sending pm.


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 12, 2012)

did the original request get fulfilled ? if so, I'd like some of these as well.


----------

